
Ask HN: What are some technical blogs you are reading regularly? - vchernobyl
And I really mean regularly. I have a few favorite blogs where I would read a post here and there, but nothing that really sticks (except Paul Graham&#x27;s essays). Any recommendations?
======
zikzak
There's [https://www.schneier.com/blog/](https://www.schneier.com/blog/) which
is not probably not what you meant, exactly, and
[https://www.hanselman.com/blog/](https://www.hanselman.com/blog/) because I'm
a .net programmer. I mostly just come here for tech news and links to tech
blogs.

